# BSNL Dataone DNS Servers ?



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

Which ones do you use in the Router configuration and on your system configuration.

On my Router I have the DNS servers which are shown in the Dataone 24 x 7 connection thread sticky. But on my Ubuntu Box I have it set to OpenDNS . Which should I preferably keep?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

opendns which i use on Linux.no router pppoe dialer for me


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

I gave the request form for changing my connection from 250 to 500 yesterday. The BSNL appoopan wasn't very happy on seeing me the next day I got my connection


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

so ur on H500 Now,congratulations


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> so ur on H500 Now,congratulations



Well actually IM on the Home250 and Ive given a request for upgrading to a 500 and I must say that the modem Utstarcom 300R2U is a pain in the rear to configure.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice timing. Since u gave the application yesterday, they will be upgrading your account by today itself.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Nice timing. Since u gave the application yesterday, they will be upgrading your account by today itself.



I doubt that . According to the person I spoke to.He said it would get updated when the next phone bill starts.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#BSNL_Broadband_.28dataone.29_speedup


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> opendns which i use on Linux.no router pppoe dialer for me


why don't you use PPPoE rather than bridge connection. a PPPoE is lot more stable & you need a always on true broadband.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

^for me on/off bridge mode is good  do u think any gain in speed if i switch to router dialer(as i believe pppoe mode means router dialer right?)?regarding stability my connxn is damn stable,it doesnt cut anytime.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^for me on/off bridge mode is good  do u think any gain in speed if i switch to router dialer(as i believe pppoe mode means router dialer right?)?regarding stability my connxn is damn stable,it doesnt cut anytime.


okay but still you don't have always on Internet


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont want that way!but u can use pppoeconf(or edit /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider)   to have always on enabled.each time Linux boots internet is ON! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I dont want that way!but u can use pppoeconf(or edit /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider)   to have always on enabled.each time Linux boots internet is ON! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


then why don't use PPPoE connection?
is that method bad or is there any loss in speed?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

I like to manually dial on and dial-off dataone.i made shortcuts on Gnome-panel for ON and OFF as below:
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/8545/screenshotto8.png
I like to configure things in my Linux box,not in router.a simple preference.and yes,there is some chance of password theft if someone by any chance telnet into ur router and get access to ur dataone username and password.
better u change the default password for "admin" to something else!.

I periodically change dataone passwd,after i saw a demo how the engineer in bsnl logged with my id  that's enough for my confidence!also there are arseoles who collects bb username and passwd from router's pppoe-inbuilt dialer.so I think better I have it configured in My Debian via pppoe tools.and iptables Firewall gives adequate protection


----------



## arunks (Dec 1, 2007)

how have u entered dsl on off shortcuts on gnome-panel..

can u plz tell me.

i also want to add them


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

OK.  here it is the thread:
see the attachments.it is just a simple shortcut. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64104


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

> I like to configure things in my Linux box,not in router.a simple preference.and yes,there is some chance of password theft if someone by any chance telnet into ur router and get access to ur dataone username and password.
> better u change the default password for "admin" to something else!.



Does this method work. Cause this scares me lol. Can someone take your pwd and user name and then dial into BSNL and use your account?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

if u got ur dataone configured via router in-built dialer(pppoe mode),make sure u change the password for "admin" of router via 192.168.1.1 most prolly.it is safe.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> if u got ur dataone configured via router in-built dialer(pppoe mode),make sure u change the password for "admin" of router via 192.168.1.1 most prolly.it is safe.


i even changed user name 
also i tried hacking myself to check gladly my ports are blocked
also port binding is in place so no worries


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

> port binding is in place so no worries


Yes.that solves!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Does this method work. Cause this scares me lol. Can someone take your pwd and user name and then dial into BSNL and use your account?


Nope (Line binding's in effect) but he can change your passwords via the online portal. So just don't keep it admin/*****.


----------

